# Bow Hunting Question



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm having trouble understanding when I can hunt legally with my bow. I know I can bowhunt from archery season all the way through gun, but can I hunt during muzzleloader season as well? I've looked through the TPW website but can't seem to get the question answered. THX


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Since its only specifying muzzleloader on thoes dates that are not in the general hunting season then no you cannot bow hunt out of the Bow only and General Deer hunting season.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Since its only specifying muzzleloader on thoes dates that are not in the general hunting season then no you cannot bow hunt out of the Bow only and General Deer hunting season.


Correct.

TH


----------

